# turkeys



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

went out today and heard some birds around the house went to a new place 5 ins from my house and there was 37 birds 10 toms it looks like it is going to be a great place to hunt noone has never hunter this land before i talked to the farmer and he said i could hunt it this year he watches his land real close so i know noone has beeen there before going there tonight to see where they are rosting


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WOW you hit the jack pot man... GOOD LUCK and keep us posted


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I am sure that you need someone to help you,  just kidding. Man that must be nice. I hunt in WV were the turkeys are just plane skiddish from all the hunters. I would love to find raw birds and not ones that think they are smarter than me.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

AMEN brother...
I had a couple areas but not anymore... sniff sniff...


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Went out scouting today and saw 18 birds. To bad they were not on the property I hunt. 
I did talk to the farmer who said he saw 5 coyotes last week playing together around a haybale. Maybe thats why I didn't see any turkey sign on the 300 acres I hunt!!!!!!

ski

PS- Huntingbull, we need to get out there and get those coyotes


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

18 together means the flocks there have not broke up yet...


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

What is the largest gobbler group you have seen. Me I have never seen any of these TV groups of ten or more birds. I have hunted a group of seven on a December hunt in WV. I have never seen over three birds together in the spring.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

ohh back home in PA I have seen flocks over 100 birds but its tuff to count them in that large a group so we'd kind of count 1/4 way then multiply by 4... In Ohio about 20 years ago I counted a flock of 60 the day before the season openned and my wife (now X) gave me the camcorder with dead batteries or I would have had it on film!!!

For gobblers I called in a group and the story is here:
http://www.hunt-fish.com/Tall_Tale/More_Tall_Tales/Outstanding/outstanding.html
None of my contact info is good anymore from there 
but the story is still a good read


----------

